# POC Trabec...how to mount GoPro



## TiGeo (Jul 31, 2008)

Will try in the POV section too. Just got the helmet...wanting a bit more protection this year, even for the XC riding I do. Fits well enough and got a good deal with my REI 20% off coupon + dividend. How the heck do you get a GoPro mount to work on this one? Only way I can figure is partially cover the top center vent.


----------



## MeatyChi (Feb 6, 2015)

*POC GoPro Mount Solution*



TiGeo said:


> Will try in the POV section too. Just got the helmet...wanting a bit more protection this year, even for the XC riding I do. Fits well enough and got a good deal with my REI 20% off coupon + dividend. How the heck do you get a GoPro mount to work on this one? Only way I can figure is partially cover the top center vent.


Found you a solution here 3D Reproductions - Fits like a glove!


----------

